# Sublimation Print has lines - software issue



## watercool (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi all,

Does anyone have any idea why my sublimation prints are printing perfectly from Adobe Illustrator but the colour isn't right (it's not as bold/bit faded) But then when I print, for example, straight from Preview as a jpeg the colour is perfect but there are vertical lines on the print? 

As far as I'm aware I'm using the ICC profile for both ways.

It's clearly not an issue with the printer as when using Illustrator there are NO lines on the prints. 

Thanks!


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

watercool said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone have any idea why my sublimation prints are printing perfectly from Adobe Illustrator but the colour isn't right (it's not as bold/bit faded) But then when I print, for example, straight from Preview as a jpeg the colour is perfect but there are vertical lines on the print?
> 
> ...


 Printed sublimation transfers will always look a 'bit faded' until you press them. That is a characteristic of the ink, and you are doing nothing wrong.


Do the vertical lines show on the transfer before you press them?
Add a picture if you have one.


----------



## watercool (Jun 4, 2020)

Sorry should have said, both of these problems also show once pressed. 

Pics of my test mugs..

Left one is the good print but faded colour - right one is the right colour but has the lines
https://ibb.co/S3nhF2R

Lines on the pressed mug
https://ibb.co/bBL1nny

Print out , vertical lines
https://ibb.co/nrpN15z


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Your printer needs calabration


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Try exporting to PDF and print that....
Also I remember my sister saying something about having to set the print swatches for blue and black.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

In Illustrator you need to be using a RGB colourspace, not CMYK. If you are using CMYK change over and try again. Sounds cock-eyed, but thats what your printer wants.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

try exporting as a transparent png in rgb, and printing from something else like gimp


----------



## watercool (Jun 4, 2020)

Ok i've figured it out. It needed to be 'colour print on plain paper', and chose plain paper in the other drop down too - high quality.


----------

